# Embarrassing Moment Story: When I Ripped My Pants



## addie (May 17, 2018)

Please delete this topic.  I no longer would like to share.  Thank you.


----------



## Plasticweld (May 17, 2018)

Told in a nice voice with enough humility to make it funny.   Welcome to the forum. It's great to have another writer contributing to the Humor section.  I also enjoyed your entry in the Fiction Challenge...Bob


----------



## addie (May 17, 2018)

haha thank you, really appreciate it.  I'll have more soon hopefully.

Any input is much appreciated... it was so hard to write this.


----------

